# Nouveau sur le forum



## jowel (14 Jan 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai appliqué en ligne depuis le 13 sept. 2011... Pour des postes de communicateur naval, opérateur d'informations de combat et manœuvrier. Depuis ce temps, silence radio, rien. On m'a dit que mon dossier est complet mais les postes désirés ne sont pas ouverts. Ma question est, d'après vous ai-je une chance cette année de voir un de mes choix ouvrir et pouvoir au moins commencer le processus d'enrôlement? 
Merci de votre attention.


----------



## pdupre (14 Jan 2012)

Ils vont probablement te dire de rappeler a la fin mars debut avril quand l'année fiscale va recommencer, mais continu a appelé de temps en temps, ca démontre que tu continu a avoir un intérêt


----------



## Cne C (15 Jan 2012)

Sois le bienvenu sur ce forum


----------



## jowel (17 Jan 2012)

Merci pour votre accueil et pour les conseils...


----------



## jowel (19 Jan 2012)

Ohh d'après ce que je viens de voir aujourd'hui sur le site des forces, ils reçoivent les demandes pour un des postes auquel j'ai appliqué... J'appelle demain pour confirmer au cas où le site ne serait pas fiable...  :nod:


----------



## jowel (2 Mar 2012)

En tout cas c'est bien long pour avoir des nouvelles... Je les ai appelé et ils m'ont dit qu'ils recevaient les demandes en prévisions d'ouverture de postes au mois d'avril... j'espère au moins qu'ils me donneront ma chance...


----------



## Bam (6 Mar 2012)

Si on se fit aux années antérieurs sur le forum fr-et ang, on peut déduire que les interviews et TAFC vont commencer dans 2-4 semaines. Soit autour de l'annonce du budget le 29 mars.


----------



## ledeux (10 Mar 2012)

hehe moi je suis dans réserve depuis 1 an et demi, ya 2 mois j'ai demandé mon transfert vers la régulière et changement de métier, je commence le 30 mars.


----------



## Cne C (11 Mar 2012)

ledeux said:
			
		

> hehe moi je suis dans réserve depuis 1 an et demi, ya 2 mois j'ai demandé mon transfert vers la régulière et changement de métier, je commence le 30 mars.



bonne chance à toi et tiens nous au courant de ton évolution dans la régulière...


----------



## jowel (14 Mar 2012)

Lorsque je les ai appelé, ils m'ont dit qu'il y avait des dossiers plus urgent que le mien...mais que mon tour viendrait et qu'ils m'aviseraient par courriel s'ils donnaient suite à ma demande... Je me suis fait dire aussi que si j'avais bien remplis ma demande, notamment dans la section sport, il n'y a pas de raison que mon dossier soit mal noté et qu'il n'y ait pas de suite... C'est parait-il comme ça qu'il fonctionne avec  les applications en ligne. Mais bon au moins je les ai appelé 2 ou 3 fois, ils vont se rendre compte que je suis mon application de près...
Je ne suis pas inquiet, mais je vais fêter mes 39 ans en fin d'année, et c'est pour moi une période charnière... Je sais au fond de moi que c'est la Navy mon avenir, et j'attendrais le temps qu'il faudra...sans baisser les bras.
Je vous tiens au courant de l'avancement.


----------



## Dovely74 (16 Mar 2012)

D'après l'expérience de mon mari. Quand le 1er avril est arrivé, tout a déboulé très vite. Pour d'autres, ça a été plus long. Au final, mon mari a commencé son BMQ en semptembre après avoir appliqué le 1er avril. Alors, t'inqiuète pas trop, sois patient et persévère à t'entrainer physiquement et assure-toi que ta vie est en ordre de façon générale. J'ai vu des gars avoir leur offre d'emploi et l'avis de BMQ en dedans d'un mois (après le 1er avril).  

Bonne chance!


----------



## jowel (16 Mar 2012)

Merci beaucoup et c'est vrai que de lire des messages comme le tiens me donne de l'entrain. Pour ce qui est de la condition physique je continue sans cesse les entrainements car je suis assez fervent de course à pied et de vélo de route. Merci encore d'avoir partager ces infos.


----------



## jowel (16 Mar 2012)

J'ai une petite question aussi qui me travaille, je ne parle pas vraiment anglais, j'ai un niveau débutant. On m'a dit que ça ne posait pas de problème, et que pendant le QMB on me ferait suivre des cours approfondis en anglais. Mais pour le recrutement, c'est plutôt un handicap face un anglophone ou un bilingue, non? Les places étant très limitées dans la navy...


----------



## Dovely74 (19 Mar 2012)

À St-Jean les francophones avaient des instructeurs et des cours en français. Ensuite je n'ose pas donner plus d'information puisque je ne sais rien avec certitude. Je ne suis pas dans les FC et mon mari n'y est que depuis septembre... Je sais que mon mari a du prouver qu'il est parfaitement bilingue (par le biais de tests) afin de suivre ses cours de profession en anglais et je sais que ces même cours étaient offerts en français. Il y a de l'espoir pour toi


----------



## aesop081 (19 Mar 2012)

jowel said:
			
		

> et que pendant le QMB on me ferait suivre des cours approfondis en anglais.



Ton QMB vas etre en Francais. Il n'y as pas de classes d'Anglais sur le QMB.


----------



## jowel (19 Mar 2012)

Merci Dovely74  



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ton QMB vas etre en Francais. Il n'y as pas de classes d'Anglais sur le QMB.



Ok, mais alors à quel moment je pourrais suivre des cours d'anglais, puisque c'est quand même primordiale pour le travail?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Mar 2012)

jowel said:
			
		

> Ok, mais alors à quel moment je pourrais suivre des cours d'anglais, puisque c'est quand même primordiale pour le travail?



Ca varie.


----------



## Dovely74 (19 Mar 2012)

En passant Jowel, mon mari a fait son QMB a 37 ans et il n'était pas le plus vieux. Les gens se recyclent à tous les âges. 

Je te souhaite vraiment bonne chance!


----------



## jowel (27 Mar 2012)

Merci Dovely74... 

Est-il possible de changer ses choix de métiers en cours de route ou pas du tout?
Une application en ligne est valable combien de temps?


----------



## Bam (28 Mar 2012)

Oui c'est possible. J'ai fait mon application en Novembre et puis une modification en janvier. Pour toute grande modification tu es mieux d'appeler car ils for pas de changement majeur via courriel.

J'attends toujours patiemment en espérant recevoir un appel après le budget jeudi.


----------



## jowel (28 Mar 2012)

Merci Bam,

changer de choix de métier le jour du budget, ils vont trouver ça oser peut-être, mais bon au moins ça me ressemble plus comme ça et puis ça me donneras 2 choix pour lesquels ils acceptent les candidatures...


----------



## mikkee (29 Mar 2012)

jowel said:
			
		

> Merci Dovely74
> 
> Ok, mais alors à quel moment je pourrais suivre des cours d'anglais, puisque c'est quand même primordiale pour le travail?





Moi je suis NES op .. 2 semaines apres avoir arriver à esquimalt ils m'ont mis sur un cours d'anglais parce que mon cours se donne seulement en anglais . Dépend de chaque situation .


----------



## jowel (4 Apr 2012)

Ouffff...enfin aujourd'hui, un courriel qui m'annonce que mon dossier est transféré à Montréal...espérons que je n'attendrais pas une éternité pour savoir si je passe les tests ou pas...


----------



## matthew1786 (4 Apr 2012)

jowel said:
			
		

> Ouffff...enfin aujourd'hui, un courriel qui m'annonce que mon dossier est transféré à Montréal...espérons que je n'attendrais pas une éternité pour savoir si je passe les tests ou pas...



Montreal est le centre de recruitment ou j'ai fait mon application. Je te le dits maintenant, quands tu te presente en personne, ils te traite avec beaucoup de respect et ils veut t'aider le plus que possible. Mais.. quands j'appele pour des questions sur le telephone, ils souvaient donne l'impression qu'ils veut debaresse de toi. Alors mon conseille est de te presenter en personne quands tu as une question important!

Desole pour mon francais ecrite; je le sait que c'est pourri.  ;D


----------



## jowel (4 Apr 2012)

Merci Matthew1786, et non ton français n'est pas si mauvais...La preuve, je t'ai compris donc mission accomplie... ;D


----------



## jowel (25 Apr 2012)

Je sais que ma filière est arrivée à Montréal et les affaires n'avancent pas plus...C'est incroyable car je suis patient mais certains jours je perd confiance... Je remuerais pourtant ciel et terre pour toucher à mon rêve, rejoindre la navy, mais si on ne me donne la chance de pouvoir l'exprimer et de prouver de quoi je suis capable, alors c'est peine perdue... Pour ceux qui serait passés par là, que feriez-vous à ma place? Rester stand by, en attendant un supposé appel téléphonique qui tarde à venir? Appeler le CRFC? Pour leur demander quoi?  Merci une fois de plus de votre attention, et des réponses que vous pourrez m'apporter...


----------



## Bam (26 Apr 2012)

J'ai une question pour vous. J'ai appliquer enligne et quand tu appliques, des dates du jour de création de compte sont automatiquement appliqué aux Infos . Je viens d'aller voir mon profil et j'ai remarqué que les dates effacés. Donc est-ce que je doit m'attendre à être informé qu'on traite et vérifie mon dossier? C'est la première fois que je vois une date de modification au bas de la page.  J'ai simplement hate d'être informé de passer à l'étape suivante.


----------



## jowel (27 Apr 2012)

J'ai remarqué la même chose sur mon application, mais je ne peux malheureusement pas te répondre...J'ai prévu de les appelé demain pour savoir ce qu'il en est... On s'en reparle


----------



## jowel (27 Apr 2012)

Bon voilà c'est fait, je les ai appelé et ils m'ont dit que mon dossier est en cours de transfert, ils vont me rappelé d'ici 2 à 3 semaines pour les tests...donc je peux dire que ce sont de bonnes nouvelles...ça suit son cours...


----------



## Dovely74 (27 Apr 2012)

Je peux vous dire que se fier seulemeny aux informations à votre dossier n'est pas suffisant. Je vous recommande de faire comme Jowel et d'appeler au centre de recrutement. Il faut comprendre que les centres de recrutement traitent des centaines d'applications et qu'il pourrait arriver que la vôtre se trouve dans une pile (pour ne pas dire au bas de la pile). Téléphoner démontre aussi le sérieux de votre application, de la même façon qu'un appel de courtoisie suite à une application au civil est toujours recommandée. Bien évidemment, je ne vous recommanderais pas d'appeler trop souvent, là, vous riqueriez d'irriter celui qui traite votre dossier.

En gros, soyez à votre affaire, soyez intéressé et soyez surtout très patient!  :nod:


----------



## jowel (20 Jul 2012)

Bon enfin, Montréal m'a envoyé un courriel pour me présenter au centre de recrutement avec tous les papiers officiels et la mise à jour de mes références pour débuter mon processus...mieux vaut tard que jamais...


----------



## Dovely74 (24 Jul 2012)

Hey! C'est super ça Jowel. Ça bouge.  Bonne chance!


----------



## jowel (26 Jul 2012)

Merci Dovely74...

mais j'ai un dernier petit truc qui me chagrine, pour ceux qui aurait une réponse.. Parmi mes références, j'en ai deux qui sont de France et ils vivent toujours là-bas, vont-ils être considérés quand même et être appelés? Je le souhaite en tout cas... Merci.


----------



## jowel (17 Oct 2012)

Bonne nouvelle!! TAFC cédulé mardi à 07h30...


----------

